# I did 2 hour block Prime Now in Compton...



## Sebster (Mar 25, 2017)

And I got $5 in tips!!!! Lol


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Prime now is such a roll of the dice. Never schedule them during prime time hours on other apps.


----------



## Sebster (Mar 25, 2017)

Bruh.... seriously. Not trying to be a racist or nothing bit 11 deliveries and $5..... lol. Not gonna say what race!! But one particular race simply don’t tip!!! PERIOD!! Lol


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

Sebster said:


> Bruh.... seriously. Not trying to be a racist or nothing bit 11 deliveries and $5..... lol. Not gonna say what race!! But one particular race simply don't tip!!! PERIOD!! Lol


It's called an EBT route. Even if they wanted to tip, they can't. EBT does not allow charges for tips.


----------



## Sebster (Mar 25, 2017)

If they wanted to tip, bruh... a thing called cash still plays a role in this society


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Beware the crossfire!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Sebster said:


> If they wanted to tip, bruh... a thing called cash still plays a role in this society


Why would they if Uber taught them from the beginning that tipping isn't necessary?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

"_The more things change, the more they stay the same._" -French proverb-


----------

